# Back deck ... what you got ?



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2017)

We really like our backyard. It's not much, no lawn ... but an elevated deck surrounded by trees, and a park in the back ... one primary reason we purchased the home.

Watching the birds on a snowy day is better than TV. The feeder is about 9ft/3m from the backdoor.

Shot taken through the backdoor ... Black-capped Chickadees, House Finches, Mourning Doves, Northern Cardinals, and Black Eyed Juncos ... they got a little excited when the snow started ... scared off the Downy Woodpeckers and White-breasted Nuthatches.






What's your backyard look like ?


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2017)

From a few days ago, first snow of the season. No wildlife in the yard, none around the deck.




Let It Snow12082017_715.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Let It Snow12082017_687.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




Let It Snow12082017_683.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2017)

What? Snow in Alabama ?


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> What? Snow in Alabama ?



Yup this one was from before Christmas. Calling for something Sunday, not sure if it will be snow or ice


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2017)

We are in an apartment, so this is a common area.  April, 2016.



DSC_6719 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

This is on the little patio.



DSC_6717 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Dec 29, 2017)

Tried to get a shot, but charging wild animals forced me back indoors...




Pouncing Squirrel by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Dec 29, 2017)

Seriously, tho - we are blessed (cursed?) with a pool in back:



Sarge the dog by the pool by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

We have roses too, which are a frequent subject, both digital:



rose- after post processing by Peeb-OK, on Flickr 

and film:



flower square 9-25-17 film by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2017)

Hmm, snow in Alabama, but not in Oklahoma ?


----------



## Peeb (Dec 29, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, snow in Alabama, but not in Oklahoma ?


It's counter-intuitive, but we got snow SOUTH of here, but we haven't gotten our first flurries here in NE Oklahoma.  

None in the extended forecast either (zero degrees farenheit on the way, but no precip).  Odd...


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2017)

During the storm Christmas morning from my back deck.  This is a color photo.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 30, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> During the storm Christmas morning from my back deck.  This is a color photo.


At least it was MEANT to be a color photo!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2017)

Hmm, reminds me off some of the old faded family pictures.


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 1, 2018)

My backyard in NW FL...today, Jan 1 it is 27 degrees but with a 20 knot wind it feels like 22...soon I will have wood duck habitats, bluebird houses, and a little platform for the Kingfisher that hangs around. Just bought this view and am currently remodeling the house that came with the view.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 1, 2018)

27F ?


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 1, 2018)

iPhone image

The Koi pond.


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 1, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> 27F ?



Yep but that's quite, quite cold for NW Florida. It's already down to 25 tonight with about a 15 knot wind out of the north. Cold is always relative.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 2, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> Cold is always relative.



I thought 40 was cold here till I got up this morning to 12. Like heat it's exponential.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 2, 2018)

bulldurham said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > 27F ?
> ...



Did I see snow in the forecast for northern FL?


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 2, 2018)

It is always a possibility, I've seen it snow here five or six times and once with a measurable 5 inches. I've also seen it below 0 here. These are rare moments and frankly, I wish they would go be rarely somewhere else.


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 2, 2018)

Cold is cold is cold and there gets to a point where you begin to lose feeling in your extremities especially if you are in the deep south. These are numbers that do not reflect the 15 knot winds.


----------



## Cortian (Jan 2, 2018)

Shot from the (open) doorwall, over the patio, on Christmas day (Canon 20D with EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM zoom lens, Program mode, ISO 400, unedited save for size):






Shot from the same doorwall, _slowly_, _carefully_ partway opened, on New Year's Eve day (Canon 20D with EF 100-300mm USM zoom lens, Program mode, ISO 100, edited for framing and size):


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 2, 2018)

A few days ago.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 2, 2018)

Brrr, that wine looks quiet chilled !!!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 2, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Brrr, that wine looks quiet chilled !!!




 
Lol ... perfectly chilled.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 2, 2018)

Hmm, just heard that every single State hit the freezing mark today ... hmmm.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 2, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, just heard that every single State hit the freezing mark today ... hmmm.


FYI: California has glaciers. So hitting freezing isn’t hard. Hitting freezing in Hawaii is tough and is most likely only a couple places where that will happen.


----------

